# Is rhinestone transfer tape just regular transfer tape?



## rastoma (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm still gathering supplies I need..... Is special rhinestone transfer tape really 'special'? Or is it just high temp clear tape?

Is there good and bad transfer tape? 

Does the transfer tape leave residue on the rhinestones after pressing that in turn will dull the tips of the stones?


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

There are different grades of transfer tape, I prefer the silicone tape I think it works the best for me the stones stay on better than acrylic, again it's a personal preference thing, acrylic being cheaper than silicone


----------



## rastoma (Sep 21, 2014)

Thank you. But what you're saying is that there's no special rhinestone transfer tape? Regular transfer tape that you would use for vinyl can be used to transfer and press rhinestones?


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Sorry, you have to use tape for rhinestones, either it be acrylic or silicone, yes it has to be able to withstand the heat, and sometimes you can reuse it a time or two, depending how wrinkled up tit gets during removal


----------



## rastoma (Sep 21, 2014)

OK, gotcha.

Thank you.


----------

